# Zustimmtaster selber bauen



## gingele (9 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade etwas unschlüssig was zu tun ist, vlt kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Ich habe eine Anlage, an der je nach Produkt mehrmals täglich ein Messer mittels Pneumatikzylinder fahren muss. Dieses Messer soll über ein Sicherheitsventilblock mit Diagnose-Inis Kat. 4. PLe und einer sicheren Steuerung ausgelöst werden, soweit auch kein Problem. Laut Risikobeurteilung sollte ich auch PL e erreichen (S2, F2, P2). 
Der Knackpunkt hierbei ist die Auslösung des Schneidens, das Messer sollte erreichbar bleiben, sprich der Arbeiter könnte in das Messer fassen. Das Band auf dem das Produkt fährt ist ca. 8m lang, das Messer ist ganz am Anfang des Bandes.

Die Realisierung soll über eine "Zustimmtaste" erfolgen, d.h. der Arbeiter ist entsprechend weit weg und aktiviert die Taste. Nur solange auf der Taste bleibt fährt das Messer nach unten, beim Loslassen fährt es sofort wieder nach oben. Ausserdem soll der Taster 2-Kanalig, d.h. mit zwei Schaltelementen bestückt werden. Ich habe mir dabei gedacht, um die Mechanik des Tasters zu überprüfen, einen Öffner- und Schließerkontakt zu verwenden. Ich bin derzeit kräftig am Normen recherchieren, konnte aber noch nichts passendes finden. Zustimmtaster sind eher für den Wartungs und Einrichtbetrieb vorgesehen, gilt das auch für den Automatikablauf. Ausserdem sieht der Bediener auf das Messer, also muss es willkürlich sein wenn ein zweiter am Messer montiert.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2013)

Warum nimmst du keine Zweihand?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## gingele (9 Dezember 2013)

Brauch ich ja in dem Sinn nicht wenn der Arbeiter sowieso 4-5m weg steht bevor er den Knopf drückt.


----------



## snake_1842 (9 Dezember 2013)

Auch bei einer Zweihandschaltung kann einer seinen Kopf unter die Presse legen und ein anderer drückt die Knöpfe! Aber wieso ergibt sich ein PL=e, wenn er garnicht in den Gefahrenbereich kommt.


----------



## gingele (9 Dezember 2013)

Er muss schon an den Gefahrenbereich ran, quasi an das Produkt, darum kann ich das Messer auch nicht durch eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung sichern. Somit PLe, es können schwere Verletzungen entstehen, er muss es mehrmals am Tag machen, und es lässt sich nicht vermeiden -> also PLe.

Nur das Auslösen muss ich jetzt ja auch als meinen Sensor sehen. Hierfür möchte ich einen normalen Siemensdrucktaster verwenden und dfür zwei Schaltelemente.

Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich das so Anwenden darf.


----------



## snake_1842 (9 Dezember 2013)

Aber wenn er nicht am Schalter steht, steht er am Messer und kann den Schalter nicht drücken und umgekehrt. Aber wenn da noch ein Kollege sein sollte der am Schalter steht und einer am Messer arbeitet würde ich das Messer abschalten solang da einer am Produkt was macht, durch nen seitlich angebrachten Lichtvorhang oder sowas.


----------



## Wutbürger (9 Dezember 2013)

Egal ob man das eventuell unter bestimmten Bedingungen dürfte, macht das Sinn?

 Wenn die Schere mit nur einem Taster auslöst, läuft der Bediener immer Gefahr, mit der anderen Hand noch mal rein zu greifen um etwas auszurichten, den liegen gelassenen Bleistift zu nehmen...
 Zudem ist die Zweihandbedienung recht sicher was unbeabsichtigtes Auslösen angeht.  

 Der Wutbürger


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2013)

gingele schrieb:


> Nur das Auslösen muss ich jetzt ja auch als meinen Sensor sehen. Hierfür möchte ich einen normalen Siemensdrucktaster verwenden und dfür zwei Schaltelemente.
> 
> Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich das so Anwenden darf.



Ein Siemens-Taster mit 2 Elementen hat aber nichts mit einen Zustimmschalter gemeinsam.
Ein Zustimmtaster muss einen bestimmten Weg mit einer bestimmten Kraft gedrückt werden.
Drückst du durch, dann wird der Sicherheitskreis wieder unterbrochen.
Sowas kannst du nicht mit Standardelementen bauen, vorallem nicht für PLe.
Deshalb der Vorschlag das mit einer Zweihand-Steuerung. Diese Lösung lässt sich einfacher umsetzen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Wutbürger (9 Dezember 2013)

gingele schrieb:


> Brauch ich ja in dem Sinn nicht wenn der Arbeiter  sowieso 4-5m weg steht bevor er den Knopf drückt.



OK – hab ich überlesen. 

Wäre es nicht besser, die Zweihandbedienung direkt neben die Schere zu montieren?


----------



## gingele (9 Dezember 2013)

Aber eine Zweihandschaltung wäre eigentlich das selbe. Der Bediener steht 4-5m weg, er kann nicht reinfassen wenn er drückt. Das ist absolut unmöglich. Nur zu zweit kann soetwas passieren. Dann bin ich aber wieder Gleichweit wie in der Zweihandschaltung. Mit zwei Schaltelementen im Taster und Auswertung im Safetyprogramm kann auch Diskrpanszeit und Querschlusserkennung, quasi ob der Taster auch einwandfrei funktioniert erkannt qwerden. Der Bediener hat freies Sichtfeld und ist quasi als DC mit anzusehen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich soetwas in PLe verpacken kann, bzw. darf, von der Funktion her hätte ich gar keine Angst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2013)

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum du dir da etwas selber basteln willst?
Damit kannst du doch nur auf die Schnauze fallen. Es gibt auch etwas fertiges:

http://www.schmersal.net/cat?lang=de&produkt=iku7332032o5cfd6sxr448988py99w
http://www.schmersal.net/Bilddata/broschue/b_zb_p01.pdf
https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/eshop/0001200028708380K3/PITenable/401110=PIT-en1.0p-5m-s
https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/eshop/0001200028702980EW/PITjog/401100=PIT-js2


----------



## Klopfer (9 Dezember 2013)

gingele schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Anlage, an der je nach Produkt mehrmals täglich ein Messer mittels Pneumatikzylinder fahren muss. Dieses Messer soll über ein Sicherheitsventilblock mit Diagnose-Inis Kat. 4. PLe und einer sicheren Steuerung ausgelöst werden, soweit auch kein Problem. Laut Risikobeurteilung sollte ich auch PL e erreichen (S2, F2, P2).



Wieso denn P2? Muss er denn mit der anderen Hand etwas festhalten und weiß dann nicht,dass das Messer kommt? P2 trifft eher auf den unerwarteten Anlauf zu!



gingele schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt hierbei ist die Auslösung des Schneidens, das Messer sollte erreichbar bleiben, sprich der Arbeiter könnte in das Messer fassen. Das Band auf dem das Produkt fährt ist ca. 8m lang, das Messer ist ganz am Anfang des Bandes



KÖNNEN und MÜSSEN sind zwei Paar Schuhe! Wie hoch ist denn die Motivation bei der Geschichte? Greift man da gerne mal nach, weil das Teil zu schneidende Teil verrutscht ist? Wieso darf ich dann betreiben? Klar haben die eine mechanische Schutzeinrichtung, aber die ist weg wenn das Produkt durchgeschoben wird (natürlich mit Werkstückhalter ) Aber die haben am Tisch eben einen fetten roten Knopf.



gingele schrieb:


> Ausserdem sieht der Bediener auf das Messer, also muss es willkürlich sein wenn ein zweiter am Messer montiert.
> Gruß Frank



Der der den Knopf drückt ist dafür verantwortlich, dass kein zweiter zu Schaden kommt! Das gilt für jede Maschine in Eurer Werkstatt. Ggf. lässt sich die Zugänglichkeit auch einschränken, so dass der Gefahrbereich durch den Bediener leichter zu überwachen ist, und kein Kollege von der Seite reinstolpert.

Abgesehen davon... was bringt es, einen Zustimmtaster mit PLe auszulegen? Denn gefahrbringende Versagen beim Betätigen des Tasters ist ausschlaggebend, sondern beim Loslassen! Auch da helfen wieder dicke Rote Knöpfe in unmittelbarer Nähe. 

Aber das sind nur so meine Ideen ohne die Situation wirklich einschätzen zu können. Ggf. können aber Normen aus dem Bereich Holzverarbeitung/Sägen einen Anreiz liefern...

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Frank



gingele schrieb:


> Brauch ich ja in dem Sinn nicht wenn der Arbeiter sowieso 4-5m weg steht bevor er den Knopf drückt.





gingele schrieb:


> .. Ausserdem sieht der Bediener auf das Messer, also muss es willkürlich sein wenn ein zweiter am Messer montiert..



ich kenne mich mit den aktuellen Vorschriften absolut nicht aus, aber (entschuldige) so etwas verbietet eigentlich schon ein halbwegs gesunder Menschenverstand.
Wie sieht's mit einem Sicherheitslichtgitter aus?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2013)

@gingele:

Erklär mal wie du mit einem einzigen Taster ein versehentliches Auslösen verhinderst?
Müsste ich die Aufgabe umsetzten, dann gäbe es eine Betriebsartenanwahl und eine Zweihand-Bedienung im Bereich des Messers.
4-5m Entfernung wär mir zuviel. Da stellt irgendeiner irgendwas dazwischen und die Sicht auf das Messer ist nicht mehr gewährleistet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2013)

Klopfer schrieb:


> Aber das sind nur so meine Ideen ohne die Situation wirklich einschätzen zu können. Ggf. können aber Normen aus dem Bereich Holzverarbeitung/Sägen einen Anreiz liefern...



Gerade die Sägen, da hört der glaube an den Maschinenrichtlinien für mich auf. 
Da ist nicht nur die einzigste Gefahr, das man zu nah an ein Sägeblatt kommt, 
sondern verklemmte Werkstücke, zwischen Parallelanschlag und Sägeblatt die
ein um die Ohren fliegen können. Oder kleine Leisten die durch das Sägeblatt
beschleunigt werden können wie die Kombination Pfeil und Bogen, die durchschießen
mühelos einen Menschen. An den Stellen gibt es keinen Schutz, außer nicht im Wege
zu stehen.


----------



## Sinix (10 Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ein Zustimmtaster halte ich im Automatikbetrieb durchaus für möglich, schließlich fahren ja auch tonnenschwere Lokomotiven bei der Bahn damit. 

Die Ausführung mit einem einfachen Schaltelement dürfte aber keinesfalls den Anforderungen an dein PLr genügen. Ein Zustimmtaster hat immer
eine Totmann-Funktion, also wenn jemand das Betätigungselement vollständig durchdrückt (weil der Bediener bewusstlos wird und drauffällt) muss genauso abgeschaltet
werden, wie wenn es zu verklebten Kontakten kommt (2-kanalig). 

Desweiteren ist immer eine Hand frei, die ggf. in die gefährliche Bewegung eingreifen kann.
Mich wundert etwas deine Ausführung. Zum einen 


> Er muss schon an den Gefahrenbereich ran, quasi an das Produkt, darum  kann ich das Messer auch nicht durch eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung  sichern. Somit PLe, es können schwere Verletzungen entstehen, er muss es  mehrmals am Tag machen, und es lässt sich nicht vermeiden -> also  PLe.


zum anderen


> Der Bediener steht 4-5m weg, er kann nicht reinfassen wenn er drückt.



Für mich hört sich das nach einer schönen Aufgabe mit Lichtgitter an. 
Sicherheitsbereich betreten, Stop, Ausrichten,Sicherheitsbereich verlassen, Start, Start schneiden mit einfacher Auslöseeinrichtung.
Oder aber wie von anderen usern vorgeschlagen eine 2-Handbedienung, die ist einfacher zu realisieren.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Maschinenrichtlinie falls es interessiert:



> *Maschinenrichtlinie
> Richtlinie 2006/42/EG*
> 
> *1.2.5. Wahl der Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten*
> ...




MfG Sinix


----------



## gingele (10 Dezember 2013)

Die Anlage läuft derzeit ohne jegliche Sicherheit, das Messer wird vom Programm gestartet. Es handelt sich hierbei um aufgeschüttetetes Material das in Papier gepackt und anschließend gepresst wird.
Mit dem sicheren Ventil und der sicheren Ansteuerung des Ventils soll ein unerwartetes Anlaufen, sowie eine Fehlfunktion des Ventils ausgeschlossen werden. 

Wenn ich jetzt mit einer Zweihandsteuerung starte, oder mit einem Taster der 2-Kanalig aufgebaut ist und freie Sicht zum Objekt habe (die 2-Hand brauche ich nicht, da ich genügend weit weg vom Objekt stehe und ich sehe Bauartbedingt immer auf das Messer weil dort vom Prozesstechnischen nichts herrangestellt werden darf) ist das doch das gleiche lediglich das ich explizit 2-Taster drücken muss ist mein Vorteil. Wobei mit Flankenerkennung ind Querschlusserkennung im Saftyprogramm würde ich mit einem Taster nicht schlechter fahren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Dezember 2013)

Und was ist, wenn die Putzfrau kommt und du gerade mit dem Kopf unter dem Messer steckst? Wenn Unfälle passieren, geht es immer dumm zu.


----------



## bike (10 Dezember 2013)

Macht es wirklich Sinn, ohne genaue Sicherheitsbetrachtung hier "Vorschläge" zu diskutieren?
So wie es der TE beschreibt, sollte er so belassen wie jetzt.
Dann hat er keinen Fehler zusätzlich eingebaut.
Ansonsten würde ich mir Gedanken machen, wie die Sicherheit manipuliersicher geändert werden kann.
Zu schreiben der Bediener ist zu weit weg, als dass etwas geschehen kann, ist doch dumm.
Es kann eine andere Person sich im Gefahrenbereich aufhalten, wie Onkel sehr treffend schreibt.


bike


----------



## snake_1842 (10 Dezember 2013)

Ich seh die Problematik des Plr=e aus der Gefährdung immernoch nicht. 

Dein  Bediener steht 4-5 m von dem Messer weg wenn er den Knopf drückt. Also  kann er sich nicht damit schneiden. Dementsprechend ergibt sich kein P2  und somit kein Plr=e, da nur eine Gefahr besteht, wenn sich ein zweiter  Arbeiter an dem Messer vergreift. Für den Fall sollte auf jeden Fall ein  zufälliges bzw. unbeabsichtiges Betätigen verhindert werden (was bei nur einem Auslöser durchaus denkbar ist). Stell dir  vor der Schalterdrücker träumt rum während einer am Messer arbeitet und  bums drückt der Träumer den Knopf. Besser wäre, dass während einer am  Messer Arbeitet das Messer garnicht betätigt werden kann, auch wenn der  Knopf gedrückt wird wie hier schon vorgeschlagen am besten mit einem  Lichtgitter oder trennender Schutzeinrichtung.

Sollte nur einer  am Messer arbeiten und du bedenken hast, dass wenn der am Messer steht  ein anderer einfach mal so drückt um zu sehen was passiert dann sollte man vllt. da die Betriebsart wechseln, so das das Messer blockiert ist während daran gearbeitet wird.


----------

